# Scottish Open Fri 13th Aug @ Muckhart Booked



## Andy (Apr 8, 2010)

Guys,

I have booked Muckhart on Fri 13th Aug for 2 fourballs with the option to increase numbers as we need. 1st tee off time is boooked for 11AM to allow time for travel and a coffee beforehand.

Can you append your name as a  confirmed attendee  and I will PM my contact details for a Â£10 deposit to be sent to myself.

Unfortunately last years deal was unavailable, so the 18 holes will be Â£30 per head.

Can anyone also intimate if they wish catering so I can arrange.

Many thanks guys.

Andy

Attendee 1 Andy


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 8, 2010)

Guys,

I have booked Muckhart on Fri 13th Aug for 2 fourballs with the option to increase numbers as we need. 1st tee off time is boooked for 11AM to allow time for travel and a coffee beforehand.

Can you append your name as a  confirmed attendee  and I will PM my contact details for a Â£10 deposit to be sent to myself.

Unfortunately last years deal was unavailable, so the 18 holes will be Â£30 per head.

Can anyone also intimate if they wish catering so I can arrange.

Many thanks guys.

Andy

Attendee 1 Andy
		
Click to expand...

Attendee 2 Stevek1969


----------



## DMC (Apr 8, 2010)

Attendee No3 DMC


----------



## madandra (Apr 8, 2010)

Attendee No4 Madandra


----------



## bordergolfer (Apr 9, 2010)

Attendee number 5

Bordergolfer


----------



## Toad (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm number 6.


----------



## Andy (Apr 9, 2010)

Positive bookings so far. Will be needing another 4 ball at least at this rate.

Andy


----------



## madandra (Apr 9, 2010)

Andy, don't worry mate, I am sure you will get 15-20 guys in on this one.


----------



## SimonS (Apr 9, 2010)

Put me in for No. 7


----------



## Andy (Apr 9, 2010)

Andy I'm not worrying m8. Happy it'll be another belter hopefully like Machrihanish but that'll take some beating.

Andy


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup me too.


----------



## Andy (Apr 9, 2010)

Took ur bloody time haha

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Apr 9, 2010)

Â£30!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Andy your sacked!

You should have left the booking to a dodgy Dundonian! 200% increase on last year, inflation in Clackmannanshire must be worse than the rest of Britain.

Does that price include any food?

Machrihanish was cheaper!


(PS, I'll check my shifts and ferry times!  )


----------



## Andy (Apr 9, 2010)

Food is an option but no included so far. If enough guys commit I'll phone next week and try and get them to throw in bacon rolls and coffee before we tee off.

Cheers for the research by the way. Heading in tmrw to plead my case lol

Andy


----------



## thecraw (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll PM you! In fact cancel prepare for a phone call.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 9, 2010)

Â£30!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Andy your sacked!

You should have left the booking to a dodgy Dundonian! 200% increase on last year, inflation in Clackmannanshire must be worse than the rest of Britain.

Does that price include any food?

Machrihanish was cheaper!


(PS, I'll check my shifts and ferry times!  )
		
Click to expand...

Haha a wee bit of sweet talking and a way with the ladies and Bobs your uncle good deal got.
Serenaded that lady for a couple of weeks then she relented and Â£10 it was.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 10, 2010)

Did you show her your Lindeberg golf bag and she thought you were a sex pest?


"Aye, yes Mr Kemlo Â£10 per player is fine, just don't call me again!"


----------



## John_Findlay (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in please.


----------



## CannyFifer (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in too, thought it was going to be a goner but glad it's back on.


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 10, 2010)

Did you show her your Lindeberg golf bag and she thought you were a sex pest?


"Aye, yes Mr Kemlo Â£10 per player is fine, just don't call me again!"
		
Click to expand...

No mate she thought i was a porn star


----------



## bigbiffa (Apr 15, 2010)

attendee big biffa. 1st outing, looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## algar5 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm in as well please !


----------



## thecraw (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm bloody working! meh!!!!


Think Calum,and a couple of others are talking about going along but not committed yet.

Andy get back on the blower and ask for a decent price due to numbers or go to Pitlochry or something.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 15, 2010)

12 so far, numbers looking good.


----------



## Bunkers (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds great, good work. Count me in!


----------



## bordergolfer (Apr 18, 2010)

This sounds like it's going to be a great day


----------



## algar5 (Apr 18, 2010)

Andy,

My Father in Law had such a great day at Machrihanish he's up for this as well. So can we add Ian Preston to the list please.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## SharkAttack (Apr 23, 2010)

As best as I can see i'll be 15. Count me in.

Shark


----------



## bigbiffa (Apr 27, 2010)

looking like good numbers!!!


----------



## DelB (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm no more than a maybe for this at the moment. The wife has got that week off work so it depends on whether or not we go away anywhere. I suspect that we might not........


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 27, 2010)

Tried to catch you at Castle Stuart on Saturday, 
Count me in you could have had the full ammount.
does that make 16 then?


----------



## CannyFifer (Apr 27, 2010)

Attendee 1 Andy 
Attendee 2 Stevek1969 
Attendee 3 DMC 
Attendee 4 Madandra
Attendee 5 Bordergolfer
Attendee 6 Toad
Attendee 7 SimonS
Attendee 8 Farneyman
Attendee 9 John_Findlay
Attendee 10 Alec
Attendee 11 bigbiffa
Attendee 12 algar5
Attendee 13 Bunkers
Attendee 14 Ian Preston
Attendee 15 SharkAttack
Attendee 16 grumpyjock


----------



## madandra (Apr 27, 2010)

We canny stop at 16 ... lets get as many as we can. I may get psychojoe to come and will mention it to him at the weekend.


----------



## frasting (May 6, 2010)

At the risk of being a pain in the neck..... I believe the following day (Sat 14th August) Muckhart have their Gents Open which we could play for just Â£10.


(I'm sounding like a tight @ss scotsman here aren't I?)


----------



## bigbiffa (May 6, 2010)

cmon noo, your putting us to shame!


----------



## stevek1969 (May 6, 2010)

At the risk of being a pain in the neck..... I believe the following day (Sat 14th August) Muckhart have their Gents Open which we could play for just Â£10.


(I'm sounding like a tight @ss scotsman here aren't I?)
		
Click to expand...

They split there Open into 2 weekends one weekend for 0-11 the next one for 12-24 played in it the past 2 years well worth the money.


----------



## Iaing (May 15, 2010)

If it's not too late, I'd like to play.


----------



## Iaing (May 26, 2010)

Sorry, just found out I've got a family " do " that day.


----------



## bigbiffa (Jun 3, 2010)

andy m8, whats happening with the Â£10 deposit? i never got pm from you?


----------



## SharkAttack (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry all can't make it now.

I have been booked into an outing at my work on the Monday and can't take both days off, I played in it last year and it is the same team's. This was the reason I wanted to confirm the game at Muckhart. 

Shark


----------



## CannyFifer (Jun 11, 2010)

You can take me off too, just back from holiday so will give it a miss.


----------



## DCB (Jun 11, 2010)

Could one of the Mods possibly email Andy direct to find out what is happening over this one. It seems to have come to a stuttering halt and Andy hasn't posted for quite a while.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah. Would be good to know tee times/arrangements.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 13, 2010)

Could one of the Mods possibly email Andy direct to find out what is happening over this one. It seems to have come to a stuttering halt and Andy hasn't posted for quite a while.
		
Click to expand...

Ill give the so & so a dog and bone!

Hopefully he'll answer, what would you like me to say? 

Ass your out get finger your and the arrangements post, words to that effect or stronger!

Since I've agreed to phone him baggsy I not being drawn with JF!!!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 14, 2010)

Contact has been made and Andy thanks you all for the concern but sadly he is still alive.

I wont steal his thunder...................


----------



## bigbiffa (Jul 14, 2010)

was wondering what was happening!


----------



## DelB (Jul 15, 2010)

I wont steal his thunder...................
		
Click to expand...

He's not managed to pick himself up a 17 year old Thai bride, has he?


----------



## thecraw (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't be so stupid, Andy couldn't pick up a burd in a brothel!


----------



## SimonS (Jul 26, 2010)

Any more news on this?  A friend of mine is interested in coming along too.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 26, 2010)

I have to give this meet a miss this time.
Work has to come first at this time.
Hope you all enjoy the day.


----------



## SimonS (Jul 28, 2010)

It's coming up to 2 weeks to go and we still don't know whether this is on or not.

TheCraw, what did he say when he contacted you?  Is he still organising this or do we need a new organiser/venue (or both!)?


----------



## bigbiffa (Jul 29, 2010)

i agree m8, getting a bit close, ive still gotta organise time off work etc, but dont know whats happening!


----------



## madandra (Jul 29, 2010)

I am not trying to hijack this but it is fizzling out fast so I am asking who would like to play Colville Park in Motherwell on this date instead of Muckhart. I can contact the secretary and get a good deal but would need to know how many would make it.

I am hoping t get it for Â£20 for the golf and I will try and get it for less.


----------



## Bunkers (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm affraid i can't make it this time, unable to get annual leave for that day. Sorry


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Andy but going to have to pass have finally got a date for the young lads heart operation which is the 16th so a bit tied up with that mate.


----------



## madandra (Jul 29, 2010)

Good luck Steve.


----------



## Toad (Jul 29, 2010)

Andy,

I will be happy to play anywhere just let me know.

Steve, hope all goes well with the wee fella.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cheers John,everything should be ok.
By the way some handicap cut that is this year mate,and hope every has a good day where ever you end up playing.


----------



## bigbiffa (Aug 2, 2010)

im gonna have to back out of this, unable to get the day off work sorry.


----------



## John_Findlay (Aug 3, 2010)

Is this happening or not?


----------



## thecraw (Aug 3, 2010)

John, I believe andy & muckhart have had a slight break down in communications. Just come along to Dundonald again. Just make sure your exhaust is in better condition this time!!!!


----------

